# ¡¡¡¡2000 posts de tigger_uhuhu!!!!



## aleCcowaN

*¡¡¡Salud, tigger_uhuhu, y enhorabuena!!!*

*Nuestro querido bouncy moderatór: No podía dejar de felicitarte y saludarte por tu continua ayuda, tu enorme sentido del humor y tu carácter optimista, que siempre están presente en todos tus posts.*

*¡¡Bravo!!*

*Continúa así, siempre tan amable e inquieto a la vez, y que vengan miles de posts más, porque si tú estás en un hilo, es que nos estamos acercando cada vez más a la verdad.*


----------



## jester.

*¡Felicitaciones! ¡Que sigan muchos posts más!*


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Postiversary, Tigger!*

_We're glad that bouncin' isn't the only thing tiggers is good at! You also seem to be pretty good at postifericatin'!_


----------



## Rayines

¡Felicitaciones por tu colaboración, y por tu laburo como moderador, tigger_uhuhu!


----------



## elroy

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Es freut mich, dich mit uns im Moderatorteam zu haben. 
 ​


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Felicitaciones, Tigrecito travieso, por tus 2000 valiosos aportes donde no sólo muestras tus grandes conocimientos sino tu contagioso buen humor!
Un saludo lleno de afecto de
Soledad


----------



## danielfranco

Saludos grandotototes al 'ñero Trigue... este... Tigre.
"Munchas" felicitaciones desde "acó" en gringolandia, ese. Ojalá que los próximos dos mil posteos sean igual de divertidos e informativos, o más chidos todavía.


----------



## Fernita

*Muchísimas felicitaciones y gracias por tu enorme ayuda, tigger_uhuhu.*
*Caríños desde Buenos Aires frío.*


----------



## ILT

*¡Ay Tigger! ¿Me perdonas por llegar tarde? Ya sabes que como siempre, tengo tantas cosas que agradecerte que no terminaría nunca 
*
*Te mando un abrazo muy apretado ... bueno, no tanto que me dolerá la espalda *


----------



## lazarus1907

¡Enhorabuena, Tigger!

Como se me da muy mal esto de felicitar a la gente, y no me siento muy ingenioso, te voy a soltar una frasecita, a ver si al menos te ríes:

_Si los borrachos estuvieran en el poder lo tendríamos todo doble._​


----------



## Honeypum

Enhorabuena!!!


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*Muchas gracias, amigos.*
*Seguiré tratando de no rebotar demasiado al ayudar para que todo salga lo mejor posible.*
*Cariños *


----------



## pickypuck

¡Muchas felicidades por tus 2001! ^_^

¡Olé!


----------



## Eugin

*Tigrecito, amigo mío!! *

*¡Cuántas gracias te tengo que dar por tanta simpatía, amabilidad, buen humor, inteligencia, tantos rebotes compartidos con nosotros!!!! *

*Por todo esto, unas **FELICITACIONES **enormes!!! *

*Y te regalo una frase que me gusta mucho, para que veas cómo es que estamos relacionados... ¡aunque creo que ya lo debés saber!*

* "God made the cat in order to give man the pleasure of caressing the tiger" *

*Un fuerte abrazo, y ¡MUCHAS GRACIAS!!! *​


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Ay Tigger si te pudiera decir todo lo que siento por ti. Aja  ay no que puto me escuche , más bien muchas gracias por todos tus post no sabes como me han ayudado y supongo que los otros 1800 habrán ayudado a alguien más ,de eso no me queda duda, Sigue así de rebotador mi amigo, na’ más no  te vayas a dar unos *sentones *muy fuertes, y vamos por otros ¡2000! Más ¿O.k? 
Y muy personalmente hablando gracias por esos MP que a veces me quitan la aburrición en el trabajo y por esa cyberamistad que estamos haciendo Cuídate y a ver si ya quitas tu marcha Obradorsista de Reforma ¡eh!


----------



## lauranazario

Felicidades, Tigger.

He encontrado este obsequio en purititititísima plata mexicana  para celebrar tus 2000+ mensajes llenos de innegable personalidad.

Un abrazo,
Laura N.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*Gracias Picky, Eugin... sí que los Tiggers y los gatitos nos llevamos bien , Miguelillo... qué onda con lo de los sentones, el albur ya lo habíamos dejado en paz jajaja, Laura... me ha encantado el obsequio. *
*Gracias a todos.*


----------



## Mei

Cielos Tiger... 2000??? Espero que no sea muy tarde para felicitarte... ya sabes... las vacaciones y tal... 

Muchas felicidades y muchas gracias por ayudarnos tanto!!

Saludetes! 

Mei


----------



## América

*Mi queridísmo amigo felino, muchas felicidades y muchas gracias por todo el apoyo y ayuda felina.*


----------



## anangelaway

_* ¡Felicidades Tigger!*_ 

​


----------



## cherine

*HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY Postiversay*​
*Our dear -and only one- TIGER  *​


----------



## Fernando

Casi se me pasa. Muchas gracias por tus posts, Tiger.


----------



## Outsider

Muchas felicidades,
pero cuidado con los peces hambrientos.
​


----------

